# Dual мониторы в консоли

## mango123

Появился 2й монитор и настроил твайн в Х-сах - всё замечательно.

Два монитора 17".

Видео карточка nVidia с двумя DVI выходами.

Вот как всё это выглядит: первый скрин, второй скрин.. (да-да.. там "кубовый" берил крутится)   :Cool: 

Всё это хорошо, но вот есть вопрос: можно ли как нибудь использовать 2 монитора в консоли?

Сейчас там клон мониторов - т.е. что показывает один, то показывает и другой.  В консолях настроен фреймбуфер.

А хотелось бы, например две ранзые консоли..  

Или что бы к каждому мониторы были присвоены, например первому первые 3 консоли, а второму остальные 3

т.е. Alt+F1 ... Alt+F3 - один монитор, а Alt+F4 ... Alt+F6 - второй.... или как то ещё?  :Wink: 

Наверное написал бред, но я просто не представляю, возможно ли такое вообще?  :Very Happy: 

Короче, всё сводится к тому, как по максимуму использовать два монитора в консоли?

----------

## cord

ну за вывод изображения на монитор отвечают дрова, правильно?

какой драйвер в консоли? он умеет такое делать?

вот наверное и ответ на вопрос

----------

## mango123

 *cord wrote:*   

> ну за вывод изображения на монитор отвечают дрова, правильно?
> 
> какой драйвер в консоли? он умеет такое делать?
> 
> вот наверное и ответ на вопрос

 

как в том анекдоте - "ответ точный, но абсолютно бесполезный"

только причём тут драйвера? 

Х-ам например пофигу из каких видео карточек "сделать" Xinerama-y

Ксинераму позволяет сама технология Х-ов.

----------

## cord

 *mango123 wrote:*   

>  *cord wrote:*   ну за вывод изображения на монитор отвечают дрова, правильно?
> 
> какой драйвер в консоли? он умеет такое делать?
> 
> вот наверное и ответ на вопрос 
> ...

 

Дык, без дров Х фунциклировать не будет (будь то они фирменные или встроенные)...

Дрова - по сути модуль ядра, то что отвечает за связь железа с остальным софтом. И если они чего-то не позволяют ты никак не сделаешь это "вышеуровневым софтом".

В консоли драйвер vesa (или какой он там?) - смотри его возможности, если он не умеет держать 2 монитора (а скорее всего так и есть) то боюсь твоя затея обречена на провал.

----------

